
My Failed Attempts to Get My Money from Coinbase - dansalias
https://medium.com/@dansalias/my-failed-attempts-to-get-my-money-from-coinbase-e195a0a48ed5
======
quaquaqua1
Hope someone can force something to happen for you.

I used to be jaded and say "well that's what you get for trusting xyz!" But
really this isn't an adult response-- if some entity wants to pretend that it
is an real business that can hold onto your valuables, then it needs to be
held responsible for when it makes an oopsie.

If Coinbase lost your car, or USD, or security deposit, or whatever else you
sent to them, then a court of law (with all regrettable fees) needs to get
involved. Check which jurisdiction you need to pay money to just to serve them
legal papers and then maybe their ass will get into gear and suddenly your
money will be found.

Good luck!

~~~
dansalias
Appreciate it! Agreed, they are ultimately a financial services company, so
not being able to get hold of someone seems ridiculous.

~~~
quaquaqua1
100%. If we are going to have these types of companies with these types of
valuations, then they need to inherit all of the responsibilities of the class
of companies they seek to "disrupt" :)

